# Mixing mbuna/haps/peacock basic questions.



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been planning my first African Cichlid tank for a while now. It's a 110 60x18 inch footprint tank that will be moderately overfiltered. My original plan was to go with an all mbuna tank, but the more research I do, the more curious I get about the feasibility of perhaps keeping a few groups of more docile mbuna (labs, acei, afra and perhaps rustles) with a harem group of haps and/or peacocks. So I guess I have a few questions to ask before I go delving into a bunch of research.

1. While I realize one can never eliminate the possibility of crossbreeding in a tank full of mouth brooding fish, is it possible to add one species each of Hap and peacock to 2-3 harem groups of the previously mentioned more docile mbuna that will minimize the chances of crossbreeding? If I can't do one group of each haps and peacocks with a reasonably low risk, is there one of them that will handle the mbuna better?

2. I'm assuming that with a 60" tank I would want to steer clear of anything that got any longer than 8-9", does that sound reasonable?

3. Can anyone recommend any species that can get along with mbuna? I haven't done any research yet into which of the species I'm really interested in since I have no idea what will even work. When looking at profiles or information do I need to look into the more boisterous haps and peacocks to be able to have fish that will color up and hold their own even with docile mbuna? I guess I'm looking for a good starting point to determine what, if any, species would work with calmer mbuna.

Thanks!


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I kept Yellow Labs with mbunas successfully. I suggest you go slow with your plans. Do not overstock to dilute aggression; that only delays the inevitable and actually makes for a more serious problem later when those 20-30 x 2" cichlids become 20-30 x 5" cichlids. You will experience nothing but death and destruction.

As a reference, I have a 125G with just two large cichlids; and I have a divider between them. They were only 3" long last year. I can't add any more fish as they would be instantly attacked. So if you want to do it right, just stock your tank with a couple mbunas and enjoy them growing up.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

1: I've heard that jacobfreibergi peacocks can be robust enough to go with the peaceful mbuna species, but I've only ever heard labs and aceis recommended. Not sure about afras/rusties with peacocks.

2: Depends on the fish. A smaller, more aggressive fish might need a bigger tank/more territory than a larger, peaceful fish.

3: jacobfreibergi I've heard recommended. Also, OB peacocks if you're into them. Others might have more suggestions. I have a pretty peaceful mbuna tank, and I once had a thought to introduce a larger single male hap as a centerpiece fish. consensus was, peaceful haps/peacocks would feel stressed, and haps large enough and agressive enough to do ok might eat my smaller mbunas, particularly the females. The haps that were recommended to me at the time as maybe being able to work didn't appeal to me enough to bother trying them.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

@ Rhinox - Thanks for the info, that was more the information i was looking for...there are a couple of haps in a mixed malawi cookie cutter that i've been looking over, so it's definitely some more food for thought.

I think the bottom line is my questions were simply far too general and i have to kind of come up with a little more detail before i start surveying the board for advice.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

good for you do your own research IM me exchange e/mails i will give you good starting places


----------

